# LAT FINEST 1ST ANNUEL BIKE SHOW



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.

~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT

~23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY,CA 92555
... 
~GOING TO BE HELD AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUIZE NIGHT BUT UNDER NEW OWNER SHIP. RITCHIES KITCHEN GOT BOUGHT OUT BY GUS JR.

~ROLL IN IS FROM 7AM TO 10AM
~show is from 10am to 4pm

~~MANY TROPHIES TO BE GIVIN AWAY~~

2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY,BEST INGRAVING,BEST MURRALS,BEST DISPLAY,CLUB PARTISIPAION,FURTHEST DISTANCE,PEOPLE CHOICE,GUS JR CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW BIKE,PEDAL CAR

SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WTH US,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LETS MAKE THIS A DAT TO REMEMBER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS WELCOMED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GETTING A GREAT RESPONCE ON FACEBOOK!!!! LESS THEN 5 MIN AND 20 PEOPLE ARE CONFERMED,16 POSSIBLY AND 700 INVITED.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Replies: 1
Views: 59


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Widow u need to learn how to write carnal.....thought it was a different show cuz it says pat finest.....Wtf


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats why his going to summer school! !!! Now it says Lat finest.His getting


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> Thats why his going to summer school! !!! Now it says Lat finest.His getting


 Que Burro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U need glasses cuz it never said pat. PLUS I WROTE IT ALL OUT AND CREATED THE EVENT AND MY COMPUTER FROZE THEN IT POPED UP WITH LAT FINEST i made this event last night and yur now seeing it so idk were u got pat finest.lol :420:


dreamer1 said:


> Widow u need to learn how to write carnal.....thought it was a different show cuz it says pat finest.....Wtf


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U need glasses cuz it never said pat. PLUS I WROTE IT ALL OUT AND CREATED THE EVENT AND MY COMPUTER FROZE THEN IT POPED UP WITH LAT FINEST i made this event last night and yur now seeing it so idk were u got pat finest.lol :420:


Finger error


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS WHAT SHE SAID:roflmao:


dreamer1 said:


> Finger error


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THATS WHAT SHE SAID:roflmao:


 Simon


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Are you guys getting a score sheet made.?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump dizzle


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Y wats up u cant decide on who gets wat.lol hell yea player


LatinsFinest714 said:


> Are you guys getting a score sheet made.?


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait things looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 499221
> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.
> 
> ~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammm das guna b a busy weekend first ur bike show saterday n den legions on sunday


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be a good one


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


furby714 said:


> Dammm das guna b a busy weekend first ur bike show saterday n den legions on sunday


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T T T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno: were u all at?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 499221
> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.
> 
> ~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT
> ...


Summer Schools Not Helping.SPELL CHECK...Please..:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

As you can see he's always on layitlow during school time man he's going to be fucked if he can't spell lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> As you can see he's always on layitlow during school time man he's going to be fucked if he can't spell lol


:rofl: :roflmao:...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes I gotta read like 5 times....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its is called txt talk. Lol what i get wrong


Richiecool69elka said:


> Summer Schools Not Helping.SPELL CHECK...Please..:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tweaker hour bump :420:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.

~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT

~23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY,CA 92555
... 
~GOING TO BE HELD AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUIZE NIGHT BUT UNDER NEW OWNER SHIP. RITCHIES KITCHEN GOT BOUGHT OUT BY GUS JR.

~ROLL IN IS FROM 7AM TO 10AM
~show is from 10am to 4pm

~~MANY TROPHIES TO BE GIVIN AWAY~~

2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY,BEST INGRAVING,BEST MURRALS,BEST DISPLAY,CLUB PARTISIPAION,FURTHEST DISTANCE,PEOPLE CHOICE,GUS JR CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW BIKE,PEDAL CAR

SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WTH US,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LETS MAKE THIS A DAT TO REMEMBER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS WELCOMED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

All dayTTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:nicoderm:TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> :nicoderm:TTT


Wats up cwplanet...how u been????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up cwplanet...how u been????


Im good man- really gonna try and make it to this show on MoVal. 
Impressive that your club puts an emphasis in grades and education for the younger members.
Those that get the education now are doing themselves a huge favor in their own future


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

cwplanet said:


> Im good man- really gonna try and make it to this show on MoVal.
> Impressive that your club puts an emphasis in grades and education for the younger members.
> Those that get the education now are doing themselves a huge favor in their own future


Yes sir we having are beach cruise this Saturday hope u can make it ther.... We do this for our kids cuz they are the future lowriders we will be checking grades cuz that's their ticket to knots berry farm...
With out education there's no future n that's Wat we trying to change......we have a bad reputation and wit education we can change all that......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Knotts <---> SIX FLAGS hmmmmm


dreamer1 said:


> Yes sir we having are beach cruise this Saturday hope u can make it ther.... We do this for our kids cuz they are the future lowriders we will be checking grades cuz that's their ticket to knots berry farm...
> With out education there's no future n that's Wat we trying to change......we have a bad reputation and wit education we can change all that......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.

~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT

~23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY,CA 92555
... 
~GOING TO BE HELD AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUIZE NIGHT BUT UNDER NEW OWNER SHIP. RITCHIES KITCHEN GOT BOUGHT OUT BY GUS JR.

~ROLL IN IS FROM 7AM TO 10AM
~show is from 10am to 4pm

~~MANY TROPHIES TO BE GIVIN AWAY~~

2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY,BEST INGRAVING,BEST MURRALS,BEST DISPLAY,CLUB PARTISIPAION,FURTHEST DISTANCE,PEOPLE CHOICE,GUS JR CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW BIKE,PEDAL CAR

SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WTH US,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LETS MAKE THIS A DAT TO REMEMBER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS WELCOMED


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't miss this show:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U cant miss THIS ONE!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Gt32000 (Jul 1, 2012)

Have a show ready bike for sale HMU for pics 1440 549 0958


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 4th. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its goin dwn


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: U KOW ITS GOING TO BE GOOD WHEN....... MARCILLA RODRIGUEZ AKA laRIENAdelMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAG IS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

TTT x)


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: U KOW ITS GOING TO BE GOOD WHEN....... MARCILLA RODRIGUEZ AKA laRIENAdelMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAG IS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.

~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORSECT

~23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY,CA 92555
... 
~GOING TO BE HELD AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUIZE NIGHT BUT UNDER NEW OWNER SHIP. RITCHIES KITCHEN GOT BOUGHT OUT BY GUS JR.

~ROLL IN IS FROM 7AM TO 10AM
~show is from 10am to 4pm

~~MANY TROPHIES TO BE GIVIN AWAY~~

2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY,BEST INGRAVING,BEST MURRALS,BEST DISPLAY,CLUB PARTISIPAION,FURTHEST DISTANCE,PEOPLE CHOICE,GUS JR CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW BIKE,PEDAL CAR

SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WTH US,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LETS MAKE THIS A DAT TO REMEMBER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS WELCOMED


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.
> 
> ~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORSECT
> 
> ...


 is that one girl on your flyer gonn be there?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

JUS FOR DR. PEPPER HOMIE!!!


ATX said:


> is that one girl on your flyer gonn be there?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
oneofakind+


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS FOR DR. PEPPER HOMIE!!!


already!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOK AT HERE ND TELL ME SHE AINT READY.LOL THAT OUTFIT LAYIN DOWN BEING DISPLAY SHIT,ID BE GIVING U XTRA DISPLAY POINTS.LOL 


ATX said:


> already!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

mr.widow-maker 
Wiick3d951+ 
oneofakind+


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I will be there taking some pictures. :naughty:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT CALILIFESTYLE N CWPLANET.TTT SEE U THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:wave:NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST:wave:


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

PECE OUT SEE YA SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT:cheesy:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:burn:


CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHERES ATX?:wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I HOPE YOUR SHOW HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I MIGHT MAKE DOWN TO IT GOING TO LEGIONS SHOW NEXT DAY GUNNA TRY AND GO UP A DAY EARLY AND HIT YOURS..BUT I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IT'S SUCH A BIG DEAL IF ELREINADELMUNDO IS GOING TO BE THERE ...????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SHES COMING DOWN FOR SHURE WTH POSSIBLE PHOTOGRAPHERS TO HAVE THE EVENT PLUBLISHED IN THE MAGAZINE! HOPE U CAN MAKE IT. LOTS OF AWARDS TO BE GIVIN AWAY


oneofakind said:


> I HOPE YOUR SHOW HAS A GOOD TURNOUT I MIGHT MAKE DOWN TO IT GOING TO LEGIONS SHOW NEXT DAY GUNNA TRY AND GO UP A DAY EARLY AND HIT YOURS..BUT I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY IT'S SUCH A BIG DEAL IF ELREINADELMUNDO IS GOING TO BE THERE ...????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
4. LATIN LUXURY BC
5. VIEJITOS OXNARD,CHOCHELLA,IE BC
6. UNIQUES IE,OC BC/PC
7. SICK SIDE HD
8. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
9. ONTARIO CLASSICS BC
10. LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
11. LO NUESTRO IE,AV,LA BC/PC 
12. SHOWTIME LA BC
13. VALLEYS FINEST BC 
14. ARTISTICS OC BC
15. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
16. AZTEC FAMILY
17. EMPIRES FINEST IE BC
18. CLASSIC STYLE BC
19. KLASSICK BC COACHELLA,CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*SEE U ALL THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

[h=2]LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012[/h]_







LATIN LUXURY CC/BC CRUISE NIGHT_
Whats up people come out and join us LATIN LUXURY CC/BC sat. July 14 from 5pm to ? at Farmer boys 15991 Perris Boulevard, Moreno Valley CA. cruise night all car clubs and solo riders welcome come hang out and bring the family we will be having a DJ and raffles so come out and join us for some summer night fun so lets have a good time and leave the attitude and drama at home​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> *LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dont 4 get. Mark it on ur CALENDERS..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Emma already did....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


dreamer1 said:


> Emma already did....


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) (Mar 27, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Emma already did....


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT:h5:*


Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Bump 951!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP 909 IE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump 562 la but now reside in the oc 714 lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPin HOT 92.3 OLD SKOOL JAMZ. WHAT U GOT ON THAT SUCKA.LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT...... FOR THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

NOW U KNOW BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NOW U KNOW BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


See ya ther bro...thanks for the support


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

My bike is gonna be ther putting it down for ViejitoS I.E..but not me


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale socal its all good carnal gotta represent for the viejitos Fam......


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale socal its all good carnal gotta represent for the viejitos Fam......


Thats rigth homie


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

If that girl in the lil flyer thing is there then I'll be there 1000% Fer sure haha x)


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> If that girl in the lil flyer thing is there then I'll be there 1000% Fer sure haha x)


Your gurl will probably fuck you up if you even say was up to her


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Your gurl will probably fuck you up if you even say was up to her


Not if she don't go!!  haha


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Not if she don't go!!  haha


You wont leave her


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah nvmd haha


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL? OR POST UP SOME BIKES THAT ARE GOING? :dunno:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do ASAP ...miklo doing the roll call


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHO ELSE?


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
> 2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
> 3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
> 2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
> 3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
> ...


20. Blvd kings


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good night


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

6 ENTRIES SO FAR JUST FROM US.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 6 ENTRIES SO FAR JUST FROM US.


Sounds good bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: thank u for the support


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 6 ENTRIES SO FAR JUST FROM US.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good bro....






mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: thank u for the support


:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. GOING TO BE GOOD SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to be a blast for the kids


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_ROLL CALL
1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
4. LATIN LUXURY BC
5. VIEJITOS OXNARD,CHOCHELLA,IE BC
6. UNIQUES IE,OC BC/PC
7. SICK SIDE HD
8. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
9. ONTARIO CLASSICS BC
10. LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
11. LO NUESTRO IE,AV,LA BC/PC 
12. SHOWTIME LA BC
13. VALLEYS FINEST BC 
14. ARTISTICS OC BC
15. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
16. AZTEC FAMILY
17. EMPIRES FINEST IE BC
18. CLASSIC STYLE BC
19. KLASSICK BC COACHELLA,CA
20. BLVD KINGS _


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O YEA TTT ITS GOING TO BE DOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WERES ALL THE BUMPERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: for the kids


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


cwplanet said:


> TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT 
F
O
R

THE

K
I
D
S


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

SHOOT I'M THINKING OF HAVING A BOOTH MYSELF N SELLING MY HI POWER CDS N GIVING POSTERS..... LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ill hook u up player 


TEAM HI POWER said:


> SHOOT I'M THINKING OF HAVING A BOOTH MYSELF N SELLING MY HI POWER CDS N GIVING POSTERS..... LOL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL HAHA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Get down like james brown STRUT UR THANG


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS __ROLL _


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Lil g n me


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Lil g,miss lady pinks, TRISTE LOKO,ESE menace n me


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 519448
southside demon n miss lady pinks las Vegas 2011


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE KIDS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

g wicks n southside demon


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats how we do it NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BEST LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR GETS $100 CASH N A AWARD.TTMFT DONT MISS OUT ON A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

........BUMP
.....BUMP
...BUMP
.BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT THIS IS A CANT MISS EVENT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

50/50 RAFFLE '' WINNER '' TAKES HOME ALL THE MONEY. TTMFT


----------



## Anthoneyy (Purple Dice) (Mar 27, 2012)

TTT ''nuthin but the finest''TTT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

$100 BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPOLISTRY
BESTNGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
2 BEST OF SHOWS
CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN_


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> _LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
> __BEST UPOLISTRY
> BESTNGRAVING
> BEST MURALS
> ...


GAY:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
 :rofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SAYS THE PERSON THAT AINT COMING WTH THERE SOCAL #1 SPINNER BIKE :bowrofl:


ATX said:


> GAY:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl:
> :rofl:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Homie this vatos bi-polar ddnt he say acouple days ago he wish he can make it to da show hahahah


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I REMEMBER THAT. ITS ON A DIFFERENT THREAD. BUT ITS ALL GOOD. WE GOT BETTER PERFORMERS THEN *BROWN N INDEPENDANT *.*TEAM HI POWER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DOING THERE THANG !!!*


furby714 said:


> Homie this vatos bi-polar ddnt he say acouple days ago he wish he can make it to da show hahahah


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

7 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Originally Posted by *LaReinaDelMundo*















LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE IN AUGUST!!​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD EVENT







FUN FOR THE KIDS*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Joserios (Aug 2, 2011)

This show is going to be off the hook


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


Joserios said:


> This show is going to be off the hook


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

good morning LAYITLOW.TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Morning bump TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Saturday Aug 11,2012







102 | 72 °F 
Partly Cloudy


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY.TTT


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:run:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammm it's guna b fuckn burning hot


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

He'll yeah but fuck it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck it ey get the models with bikinis !!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah throw somE water on them


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


furby714 said:


> Fuck it ey get the models with bikinis !!!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah throw somE water on them


Dammm Tru Tru


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:biggrin:


furby714 said:


> Dammm Tru Tru


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :biggrin:


Widow weres dreamer at


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

working


furby714 said:


> Widow weres dreamer at


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY DONT MISS IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 MORE DAY TO GO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm ready to rep my the gt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats og right there. TTT


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! TOMARROW_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_TTMFT_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:run:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Is the trike that's taking over honna be there


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

casper805 said:


> Is the trike that's taking over honna be there


:run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U bringing a real SHOWSTOPPER OR WHAT?


casper805 said:


> Is the trike that's taking over honna be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TOMORROW SHOW TIME DONT MISS IT!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U bringing a real SHOWSTOPPER OR WHAT?


not bringing it out till woodland


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

CAN'T GO BACK TO SLEEP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

VIEJITOS VALLE DE COCHELLA ON THERE WAY !!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

There starting to roll in


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

WHERE THE PICS AT?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> WHERE THE PICS AT?


x2


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pics coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THANK U ALL FOR COMING OUT TODAY . PICS COMING SOON


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pictures coming soon


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

had a good time, here are some pics
click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

More coming


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATS LOOKS LIKE A GREAT SHOW..HOPEFULLY I CATCH THE NEXT ONE...!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATS LOOKS LIKE A GREAT SHOW..HOPEFULLY I CATCH THE NEXT ONE...!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Pics finally loaded up on our show page


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HERES WHAT U BEEN WAITING FOR.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


oneofakind said:


> CONGRATS LOOKS LIKE A GREAT SHOW..HOPEFULLY I CATCH THE NEXT ONE...!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


the first one on top is Wiick3d951 and the 3rd row 2nd person is SoCal13


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WICKED DIDNT SHOW UP N SOCAL IS THERE BUT THATS THE WRONG 1


ATX said:


> the first one on top is Wiick3d951 and the 3rd row 2nd person is SoCal13


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ood morning family I've all already made my reservations, for Vegas a the LA QUINTA INN & suites 3970 paradise RD Las vegas nv 89109 the # is 1702 796-9000 i payed $ 209.44 from friday- monday she said everything in vegas is going fast so dont get left out also we well be sending out all are registration forms to lowrider at the end of this week


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ATX said:


> the first one on top is Wiick3d951 and the 3rd row 2nd person is SoCal13


Nah foo edgar dirent even go...am the one with the vIEjitos hat


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

ATX said:


> the first one on top is Wiick3d951 and the 3rd row 2nd person is SoCal13



all wrong lol i had to work that day


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


WAX YO HEAD *****! YA GOTTA BE MR. CLEAN IF YOU WANNA COMPETE WIT ME

GO TO AUTOZONE BUY SOME TURTLE WAX


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW so what u tryin to say U use NAIR on ur head or what. :roflmao:


ATX said:


> WAX YO HEAD *****! YA GOTTA BE MR. CLEAN IF YOU WANNA COMPETE WIT ME
> 
> GO TO AUTOZONE BUY SOME TURTLE WAX


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ATX said:


> WAX YO HEAD *****! YA GOTTA BE MR. CLEAN IF YOU WANNA COMPETE WIT ME
> 
> GO TO AUTOZONE BUY SOME TURTLE WAX


PM SENT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

SHOVE DA EXTRA MONEY N TROPHIES UP YER AZZ:roflmao: Y'ALL AINT GONN MAKE IT DISRESPECTING SOLO RIDERS


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ATX said:


> SHOVE DA EXTRA MONEY N TROPHIES UP YER AZZ:roflmao: Y'ALL AINT GONN MAKE IT DISRESPECTING SOLO RIDERS


Hey homie i don't know who the fuck you think you are. You fucking by poler fucker won't you go get that LONGHORN OUT your ass you peace of shit come talk that shit face to face so you can get knock the fuck out O i forget you run to the event staff like a scary bitch you are


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ATX IS A B I T C H PUTO


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> ATX IS A B I T C H PUTO


X2


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey homie i don't know who the fuck you think you are. You fucking by poler fucker won't you go get that LONGHORN OUT your ass you peace of shit come talk that shit face to face so you can get knock the fuck out O i forget you run to the event staff like a scary bitch you are


Hahahaha this foo running to event staff fuckin pussy


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

YEAH MAN GET YOUR WATER GUNS:rofl: IMA GET MY SUPER SOAKER LETS HAVE A WATER FIGHT!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

The homie JUSTDEEZ went up to him to say qvole n he refused to shake his hand n he went runnin like a bitch to the judgEs at the show n he ends up getting kicked out .HAHAITS ALL ON VIDEO


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hahahaha this foo running to event staff fuckin pussy


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hey homie i don't know who the fuck you think you are. You fucking by poler fucker won't you go get that LONGHORN OUT your ass you peace of shit come talk that shit face to face so you can get knock the fuck out O i forget you run to the event staff like a scary bitch you are



Man dont worry about him he wont do a dam thing lol...i was there when he ran too the officals staff at the show in san atonio few months ago this kid is a joke one of these days his day will come when someone put a ass whoppin on him and learn his lesson


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish that fuu would come to a show in so cal and he can get his ass handed to him now this bitch wants to play with water gun this mother fucker stupid get a life homie i herd your like 25 years old and still living at home with mommy *** o wht you want a water fight with your baby bottle????? Dum ass


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ATX-Like I said before,if you think your bike is so bad. Go to Vegas & come & play with the big boys.. I know Latins Finest shows in Vegas... Can't say the same for your stupid ass ATX!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

78mc said:


> ATX-Like I said before,if you think your bike is so bad. Go to Vegas & come & play with the big boys.. I know Latins Finest shows in Vegas... Can't say the same for your stupid ass ATX!!


His bike is semi. I think he will give GT edition good competeion I don't have spinners lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> His bike is semi. I think he will give GT edition good competeion I don't have spinners lol


 HAHAHAHA!!!!! My old bike with flat tires would win his bike any day.. I put money on it!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:roflmao:


78mc said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!! My old bike with flat tires would win his bike any day.. I put money on it!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SEE U THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: n u already know it aint going to happen hahaha


78mc said:


> ATX-Like I said before,if you think your bike is so bad. Go to Vegas & come & play with the big boys.. I know Latins Finest shows in Vegas... Can't say the same for your stupid ass ATX!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SEE U THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: n u already know it aint going to happen hahaha


HAHAHA!!! You guys going to the L.A show?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Simon I'm going


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ILL GO IF ATX GOES. I BOUGHT SOME SPINNERS SO I CAN COMPETE WTH THE #1 SPINNER BIKE :thumbsup:


78mc said:


> HAHAHA!!! You guys going to the L.A show?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ILL GO IF ATX GOES. I BOUGHT SOME SPINNERS SO I CAN COMPETE WTH THE #1 SPINNER BIKE :thumbsup:


 He has to save up his cans. He has to give his mommy gas money... LOL!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its to late for that. He needs to sale his ass if he wants to get here. 


78mc said:


> He has to save up his cans. He has to give his mommy gas money... LOL!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave: join in on the ATX SHIT TALKIN 


CaliLifeStyle said:


> :drama:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha. I'm just passing thru. :inout:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


CaliLifeStyle said:


> Haha. I'm just passing thru. :inout:


----------

